# Creosote



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh wants to use creosote and not the creosote substitute we have used in the past to do the garden fences as he says it lasts longer and does a better job in preserving the wood. However I am concerned about the dogs. The garden is about 12mx16m and fenced on both sides (plus large shed to do) and so if we use creosote the dogs will be exposed to it at quite a close distance. Obviously they will be kept indoors with windows shut when it is being applied and kept in until it is dry to the touch.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

He'll have to find some first; don't think it is sold retail now though I could be wrong. There is an on line placebut supposed to be professional use only.
* Creosote and the Biocidal Products Directive *

The use of creosote as a wood preservative has been reviewed under the Biocidal Products Directive and the following inclusion decision has been taken . From 01 May 2013 wood preservatives containing creosote will need to be authorised for use in the EU. In the meantime national legislation will continue to apply, and creosote wood preservative products will continue to need approval under the Control of Pesticides Regulations (COPR) before they can be advertised, sold, supplied, stored or used in the UK. 
Under COPR creosote containing products are approved for use in the UK by professionals as part of their work. 
.
"


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

I was going to say, I don't think you can get actual creosote anymore.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cbrookman said:


> Oh wants to use creosote and not the creosote substitute we have used in the past to do the garden fences as he says it lasts longer and does a better job in preserving the wood. However I am concerned about the dogs. The garden is about 12mx16m and fenced on both sides (plus large shed to do) and so if we use creosote the dogs will be exposed to it at quite a close distance. Obviously they will be kept indoors with windows shut when it is being applied and kept in until it is dry to the touch.
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Creosote is toxic to dogs and can cause a variety of problems.

Overview of Coal-Tar Poisoning: Coal-Tar Poisoning: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Better not use it then! OH now convinced that he will have to use the creosote substitute. Glad I checked on PF first  Thanks for the replies


----------

